# Rogers Voice-only plan for iPHONE.



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

This probably isn't NEW news, but the rogers site added in 2 paragraphs to their iphone plans. The link is below.
Question, to qualify for the voice-only, you need to have a 30$/month voice plan already. Do they mean 30$ with TAX? or without?

Also, if you see their data rates, they will charge 5 cents/KB if you don't have a data plan and accidently use data. THAT IS INSANE. that means its 50$/MB! So is there a way to make sure we don't log into the 3G system when we are trying to access WiFi on the phone? Cuz any accidental click of the safari browser would incur INSANE costs.

Link: Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

val23 said:


> So is there a way to make sure we don't log into the 3G system when we are trying to access WiFi on the phone?


Yes. At least on a jailbroken 1st gen iPhone, one can remove the EDGE network address and user/pass, and the iPhone will no longer know how to access EDGE. I would assume it will be very similar for the iPhone 3G.

I would recommend visiting an Apple Store or a Rogers Store with one on display after launch and seeing if the preference screen is available (Settings > General > Network > EDGE/3G or something of the sort). If it's not, wait until a suitable workaround is found, which won't take long, honestly.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I would also be careful and hesitant about signing into a 3-year contract if you are going voice only. 

Keep in mind that a sweeter deal is likely to come along once T-Mobile Canada or Great White North Cellular enters the market.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

zlinger said:


> keep in mind that a sweeter deal is likely to come along once T-Mobile Canada or Great White North Cellular enters the market.


currently "vapour"...


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Dont get a voice only plan. It's not how this phone was designed to be used.

It's like using an unlocked Sidekick, or a BlackBerry without E-mail. 

Why don't you just get an iPod touch and a regular cell phone?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

zlinger said:


> I would also be careful and hesitant about signing into a 3-year contract if you are going voice only.
> 
> Keep in mind that a sweeter deal is likely to come along once T-Mobile Canada or Great White North Cellular enters the market.



T-Mobile Canada? I like the sounds of that


----------



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

what's wrong with wanting to have a device that can listen to music and be used as a phone while being able to access wifi? 
why would i want to carry 2 devices that can accomplish the same thing?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

val23 said:


> what's wrong with wanting to have a device that can listen to music and be used as a phone while being able to access wifi?
> why would i want to carry 2 devices that can accomplish the same thing?


True I guess. Just make sure you dont accidently download a page over 3G!


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

val23 said:


> what's wrong with wanting to have a device that can listen to music and be used as a phone while being able to access wifi?
> why would i want to carry 2 devices that can accomplish the same thing?


Exactly. I don't know why some people are so "all or nothing". If I ever get the iPhone, I'll get data as I want the full experience, but there's so many Wifi networks around, I can definetly see why someone would want one without the HUGE extra cost of data.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I do not want data.

So does this mean that we have to currently have an account with Rogers or can we just go in to a store and get an iPhone as long as we pay more than 30 bucks a month for telephone?

I am definitely down with that.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> I do not want data.
> 
> So does this mean that we have to currently have an account with Rogers or can we just go in to a store and get an iPhone as long as we pay more than 30 bucks a month for telephone?
> 
> I am definitely down with that.


I imagine you'd have to pay more than $199/$299 for the phone in that case. Not sure how it's going to work yet.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

uPhone said:


> Dont get a voice only plan. It's not how this phone was designed to be used.
> 
> It's like using an unlocked Sidekick, or a BlackBerry without E-mail.
> 
> Why don't you just get an iPod touch and a regular cell phone?


Currently, $199 for an iPhone would be cheaper than an iPod Touch plus a regular cell phone…


----------

